# She's Home! Wooot!



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Timber came home on Friday and is settling in well. She's not quite up for the rough playing my pack generally does all afternoon, but she's such a snuggler. Of course, as would be my luck, she HATES crate training... perhaps even gives Zailey a run for the money on loudest yelling dog ever. At 8 weeks old she's 22lbs, and almost as big as 11 week old Braxton. She's gonna be a BIG girl. I'm ok with that. 





































....and just because he's so dang cute


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Oh my goodness.... double the cuteness!


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

She's beautiful!!! I'm so jealous!!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Awwwww!!! Are you going to let the two babies stay in a crate together? I've never had two at once so I have no idea if that would be a good idea or not. Of course, with them they would outgrow even the biggest pretty darn quick with two of them in there together.


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

Oh lord she is a cutie. The two of them together? Better put on a hazmat suit, to protect yourself from all the cuteness-fumes.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Awww she's adorable! But i have to admit, I wish we could have more Braxton pics too, what a handsome puppy! She's beautiful too. Have you tried crating them together as Chowder suggested?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

They are exactly 3 weeks apart, so I've made it a point to have them spend a lot of time apart, as I feel they kind of pose the same double edged sword as litter mates can. And Timber is a little more reserved and more of a wall flower so far (though she's coming out of her shell very quickly) and I wouldn't want to crate them together where she can't get away from him gnawing on her ears. LOL. 
Plus as they get older, I'd be concerned leaving them crated together because they will both remain in tact. I know the likelihood of a female dane having a heat before 7 or so months is very slim... but seriously, I have this phobia of silent heats, I won't be taking ANY chances. None. At all.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

She is so stinkin' cute I can't help but fall in love with her. She reminds me SO much of miss Bailey as a gangly Dane puppy. I can't wait to watch her grow into a lovely young lady!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

All your pics. are helping to ease my puppy fever! She is so cute! I bet you have your hands full....but your lovin' it! You better keep the pics. coming!! :tongue::tongue:


----------



## Nani (Apr 14, 2010)

What cute faces! Aaaandd, you can always ship them to me if you feel overwhelmed I'd be more than happy to take one or two of those dolls off your hands! lol


----------



## danecolor (Nov 22, 2010)

they are so gorgeous! those beautiful Dane puppy faces just kill me, i cannot wait to see them both grow up. i am having more Dane envy right now :biggrin:


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I love the pictures. Timber and Braxton are so beautiful!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

LOVE HER!!!!!!! 

Congrats, she is sooooo cute!! Her coloring is just gorgeous, she is going to grow up into such a beautiful dog!!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

WOW!! just when i thought your hands couldn't get any more full!!! :lol:

They are beautiful Linsey!! it will be fun seeing them mature!! you going to do a growth thing?

theck this one out!! I would have liked to do something like this for Tobi

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/general-dog-discussion/8631-8-weeks-1-year-40-seconds.html


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Wow.. she is just GORGEOUS. Your are mighty brave having two pups at the same time like that!  Its going to be fun watching her grow! She's definitely going to be GINORMOUS! And I LOVE LOVE LOVE Braxtons big ol' goofy ears! LOL! Too adorable.


----------

